# How often do you wash your fluffs face?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to every day...Rocky gets things caught in this beard all the time. :smpullhair: I swear he would store nuts in there if he could. I find all sorts of things, leaves, stickers, dirt. He digs his nose into everything if I don't stop him. He always has his nose down when I let him out in the yard. He even leaves little nose holes in my carpeting. But that's getting off track. What do you use daily to clean your fluff's face? He's always got stickiness in his beard. I've been using Spa lavish or just plain warm water with a washcloth. He stays pretty still and lets me wash his face well...the next day it's just as dirty. I know some of it is from his eyes...they always tear. I just don't want him to get bad stains from it. I'm tempted to trim his beard up shorter. Someone talk me out of it!:smhelp:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL @ the storing nuts comment!

I wipe out the eye stuff in the AM with a cloth and warm water- everyday but normally a full face wash every other day- or everyday if she's dirty.

Bisou doesn't have the chance to get sticks and yard in her hair..she's only outside on the sidewalk or in her bag going somewhere with me. But after each walk outside, I do have to clean her completely as she is completely filthy. She's a street sweeper.

PS- Can't help talking you out of not cutting his beard shorter..because I'm at the same point..almost.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to do it every dad as bellas quite messy but now i just brush the bits of food etc out and wash it every few days. I need to wipe Floee and Myas every day though as they both get watery eyes


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I clean his eyes everyday and comb his face but only wash it every 2nd day.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to wash Boo's face almost every day. He's a licker & also likes to root his nose in the ground. He's a messy boy. Hannah hardly ever needs her face washed between baths though. I do clean their eye area daily with a cotton ball. I mostly use Pearlyt conditioning shampoo to wash the faces. I like the Spa Lavish but I found it to be a bit drying when used on a daily basis.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How do you rinse the shampoo out without getting him all wet? I don't feel like I get it all out sometimes. What is Pearlyt?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> How do you rinse the shampoo out without getting him all wet? I don't feel like I get it all out sometimes. What is Pearlyt?


I use a baby bib around his neck,I think it was Marj that provided that tip. Helps keep his chest from getting wet. I put a small towel in the kitchen sink for Boo to stand on & use a squirt bottle(not spray) to wet his face, rub a dab of shampoo in,lather & use the squirt bottle to rinse. Also I pin his ears up with a band so they won't get wet. Pearlyt is a conditioning shampoo with brighteners. I buy it from my vet but you can also order it on line.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Every day.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Every day. It's a part of their daily grooming. Some days, it's just a wet cloth around the eyes and on the alternate days, I use Spa Lavish. I LOVE the bib idea!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks gals for all the great tips!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a warm damp baby wash cloth to clean their eyes and faces each morning. They get shampooed once a week in their bath


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Slacker...I just brush out debris once it dries...if its extra nasty I might wipe it off with a wet towel. Real wash only on bath day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We actually have a routine where every morning before I leave for the office, each of the girls gets put on the vanity counter in the bathroom. I wash their faces with Spa Lavis, brush their teeth and redo their top knots. 

Lacie enjoys this time with me and will remind me to put her up (on the counter) if it seems like I'm taking too long. Tilly tolerates it and is a good girl. Secret is just getting into the routine, but she seems fine with it.

It's also nice becasue I get a little special "lovin'" time with each girl separately.

After we finish everyone, they each get a cookie and then I leave for the office.


----------



## Anya (Feb 4, 2014)

I know this is an old post but it's still helpful. Thank you, SM, for being an incredible resource to new malt owners!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I keep the boys beards very short. When Rocky's was long, it drove me nuts how water would cascade off of it after he took a drink-and how when he ate, there was food everywhere. It was gross.

Currently, I *might* have to wash their faces a couple times a week. It's normally only Tucker though, and for tearing.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My dog is mostly an inside dog so I was his face once or twice a week with Spa Lavish. He also gets a bath every 7-8 days. He also is a glass bottle drinker so not watery face for the most part. I also use a color applicator bottle and baby bib when washing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use bio groom waterless shampoo to clean Cici's face every other day. I used to do it every day and it really prevented new stains. Once a week I use spa lavish. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

